# DM for hire! [Toronto and area]



## shieldheart (Jun 13, 2008)

Want to enjoy playing D&D without all the hassle?  Want a DM who will take care of all the nitty gritty details so you can focus on playing?  Hire me to do the DMing for your group.

I am an experienced DM living in Toronto, ON.  I recently graduated from Post secondary with a B. Sc.  I am enthusiastic, funny, creative and knowledgeable in 3.x and soon enough 4.0.  I can run your modules, create a custom campaign or even continue your own campaigns!  I have run many campaigns, one shots and metagaming tournaments and I can be very serious, or laid back as the group prefers.

I can bring dungeon tiles, miniatures, my own rulebook set as well as music to enhance your gameplay experience.  I do all the prepwork on my own time and so you only pay for the time I am DMing.  Satisfaction guaranteed or your money back!

Experience the game hassle free and get me to do all the work for you so you can play!

Contact me for rates.  Serious enquiries only please.


----------



## dontpunkme (Jun 13, 2008)

Not to comment on Shieldheart's DMing ability, having never witnessed it, I will refrain from passing judgment, but have DnD players really gotten this lazy?  Sure, DMing a game is a lot of work and often quite a number of headaches, but paying someone to do it?  What ever happened to a 2 liter bottle of mountain dew and some a bag of combos?


----------



## shieldheart (Jun 13, 2008)

dontpunkme said:
			
		

> Not to comment on Shieldheart's DMing ability, having never witnessed it, I will refrain from passing judgment, but have DnD players really gotten this lazy?  Sure, DMing a game is a lot of work and often quite a number of headaches, but paying someone to do it?  What ever happened to a 2 liter bottle of mountain dew and some a bag of combos?




My view on this is that not all players are college aged or younger with a ton of free time on their hands.  Anyone will tell you that the game suffers when the DM has no prep time or no experience.  

While somewhat far-fetched, my little 'ad' targets older players who have work and family and essentially do not have the time to dedicate to knowing all the rules, creating fun campaigns and doing all the prep work involved.

My guess is that there are players out there who would like to get some play time in without all the hassle and would not mind paying a premium for someone to do the work for them.

Also, I've got bills to pay and if this works out, I'll be living the dream baby.


----------



## dontpunkme (Jun 16, 2008)

shieldheart said:
			
		

> Also, I've got bills to pay and if this works out, I'll be living the dream baby.




Oh I certainly can't argue with that.  I guess I'm just jealous for having never thought of this when I was a poor college student.


----------



## CCamfield (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm in the target area, but... I just can't help but feel that making the DM into an employee would create some weird group dynamics.  I could see myself happily pitching in to buy the DM dinner every week, but a paid wage?  I think it could get weird.   (Hypothetically, anyway)


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt (Jun 16, 2008)

I have to agree with you Chris, having the DM as an employee would definitely be weird. To be honest to even pay a good DM a fair wage for his effort both in and out of game would be a cost that most gamers couldn't even afford. Now a city the size of Toronto, you could probably find a few groups that could afford to do it but would they really want to do it? Best thing to do is go to all the hobby shops in the area and post an ad on the game wall and see what happens. You could also try Craig's list maybe.


----------



## shieldheart (Jun 16, 2008)

CCamfield said:
			
		

> I'm in the target area, but... I just can't help but feel that making the DM into an employee would create some weird group dynamics.  I could see myself happily pitching in to buy the DM dinner every week, but a paid wage?  I think it could get weird.   (Hypothetically, anyway)




In my opinion, he DM's desire to satisfy players shouldn't change because of ooc financial relationships and neither should player expectations.  When I'm playing with my friends, they expect me to make the game fun for them and I expect the same from them.  Money shouldn't really change that expectation.


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt (Jun 16, 2008)

shieldheart said:
			
		

> In my opinion, he DM's desire to satisfy players shouldn't change because of ooc financial relationships and neither should player expectations.  When I'm playing with my friends, they expect me to make the game fun for them and I expect the same from them.  Money shouldn't really change that expectation.




I hate to break it to you but by adding money to mix it changes the whole dynamic. Remember should you find a group willing to pay they will consider you an employee first and hopefully if things work out well a new friend second. Best of luck to you though, I really hope you can make a go of it.


----------

